# Buncher,Grapple,Delimber guy heading to Alberta



## loggerpete (May 26, 2007)

Just thought I`d post this here curious.Highly experienced.
I`m certified just need first aid which I`m taking next week. leaving the week after going to Calgary first to visit a friend.Workrd in Alberta few years ago.
I know the area well.
Peter

[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## clearance (May 26, 2007)

Moving west, good man, I'm a little to the west of you. I can only hand fall, never ran one of those machines yet. Cheers, Jim


----------



## BC_Logger (May 26, 2007)

welcome to the west :chainsawguy:


----------



## Jumper (May 31, 2007)

The is a lot of clearing going on up here prepping land for oil sands operations.


----------

